# [SOLVED] Fallout 3 NO music



## ANAKHA88 (Jan 29, 2009)

When i load a save outdoors i get a squeaking noise every second or so. Also i get no music on the pip boy radio, other radio's yes. I do get speech on the radio. Ive tried ffdshow and klite codecs and adding to exceptions list. Ive tried soundback from realtek suggested on fallout wikia. I have a integrated realtek soundcard running 5.1. 

The only way i can get rid of the beeping/squeaking sound is to turn the radio on and reload the save, or to turn the music volume down to 2 bars.

If anyone can fix this it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Fallout 3 NO music*

downlaod the *bink codec* and *Miles Sound System*

http://www.radgametools.com/


----------



## ANAKHA88 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Fallout 3 NO music*

McNijaGuy thank you but i found an answer (only took 3 days of googling) and it was codec related. CCCP codec pack solved in for me.


----------



## emir_Jenova (Sep 3, 2009)

Same situation with me and i tried everything mentioned above...

i use Win7 RC 64bit as OS, any suggestions are appreciated.


----------

